# Boss ATV V-Plow



## JP Seasonal Services (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello everyone, brand new to this site, I am glad I found it. I have been doing snow removal for residential customers for a few years now, I mainly focus on landscaping. Anyways, my wife wouldn't let me get a truck with a plow, I am sure you know how that goes. I have a 2019 Polaris Sportsman 570. I wanted to use it to do one commercial property that is 300 feet long and 68 feet wide, not a very big lot. Should I spend the $3,000 on a Boss V-Plow or would the Polaris system work for this application? The Polaris system with hydraulics would be approximately $1,200 so quite a price difference. Eventually I will have a truck with a plow and use the ATV for sidewalks along with my snow blowers. Your thoughts please, thank you so much.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What truck are you working with now. I would think you could pick up a solid used plow for $3,000 and if you could splurge go for the $1,200 Polaris as a backup.
And for what's it's worth it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JP Seasonal Services said:


> Hello everyone, brand new to this site, I am glad I found it. I have been doing snow removal for residential customers for a few years now, I mainly focus on landscaping. Anyways, my wife wouldn't let me get a truck with a plow, I am sure you know how that goes. I have a 2019 Polaris Sportsman 570. I wanted to use it to do one commercial property that is 300 feet long and 68 feet wide, not a very big lot. Should I spend the $3,000 on a Boss V-Plow or would the Polaris system work for this application? The Polaris system with hydraulics would be approximately $1,200 so quite a price difference. Eventually I will have a truck with a plow and use the ATV for sidewalks along with my snow blowers. Your thoughts please, thank you so much.


That atv is more of a sidewalk machine, not a parking lot machine. You'll be there awhile.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> And for what's it's worth it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


That is some solid advice right there


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You need to man up and tell her who the boss is. Then go buy the truck plow. 

Quads suck for sidewalks, can't even imagine for a parking lot.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need to man up and tell her who the boss is.


Sounds like she already knows.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

is the Polaris Plow system a V plow as well?

if so I'd go that route. 

just my thoughts.


----------

